

Reddit's Ellen Pao Can Only Blame Herself - japaget
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-07-13/reddit-s-ellen-pao-can-only-blame-herself

======
debacle
The glass cliff was real with Pao's position at Reddit. Sam and Alexis are
trying to spin Steve coming back as the second coming, but it's pretty clear
that Reddit's honeymoon period with their userbase is over.

I don't believe Pao did a fantastic job, but it was pretty clear as soon as
she was appointed that it wasn't because she was the best person for the job,
especially considering the nature of Yishan's exit. There are a lot of
misogynists on Reddit, but they weren't the majority. After it was clear that
Ellen was not the reason for many of the changes taking place, I think a lot
of people wizened up and realized her departure would only be symbolic.
Unfortunately, it was still the right decision to let her go.

We're now down to a waiting game. I think Voat will continue to grow steadily
as long as the site can remain stable, unless Reddit makes some significant
community commitments. If any key community migrates over to Voat it will be
the death knell of Reddit, as it will signal a large enough lack of confidence
in the company to stop using the technology.

The Reddit lifecycle has been the most interesting of its type. I am
incredibly interested in seeing if they can remain true to the community and
also be profitable, but I know where my money is.

~~~
mcphage
> but I know where my money is.

Do you mean that metaphorically, or did you used to spend money for Reddit,
and now spend it for Voat?

~~~
debacle
Both, I guess. I resolved ~2 months ago to stop buying Reddit Gold for myself
or others. Haven't donated to Voat yet.

~~~
pohuyism
Voat has no shot. Reddit reached too big of a mass for the content to leave
the platform over an issue that has nothing to do with user experience.

